# 2002 Altima Catalytic Converter



## knicks05 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have a 2002 Altima that needs a new front catalytic converter. Can some recommend a cat that isn't nissan that would fit? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try this site:

RockAuto Parts Catalog


----------

